# is this a B. bohemi?



## Ricky ortiz (Mar 3, 2008)

i bought this at a reptile show last year in sacramento and it was labled B. bohemi but i thought only the B.emilia had the black triangle patch on there carapace? what do you all think?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like a boehmei to me. 
Here is my 8" adult female.


----------



## 7mary3 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ryan, that is one of the best looking boehmeis I've ever seen. She's a beaut.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 3, 2008)

UsambaraIndian said:


> Ryan, that is one of the best looking boehmeis I've ever seen. She's a beaut.


She is a looker. And that red is the true color, nothing photo shopped there. I few people that have been by my place can vouch for that!


----------



## Amanda (Mar 3, 2008)

Lots of younger boehmeis have a very pronounced black triangle on the carapace like that.  I don't think all do though.  I think I remember a brief discussion on the topic several months back.

You've got a cutie there.  Maybe she'll grow up to be as gorgeous as Ryan's big girl there!

Hell... hopefully MINE will!


----------



## JayzunBoget (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely B. boehmi. B. emilia does not have a red patella.





compare this B. emilia's 2nd large leg segment from body to B. boehmi below


----------



## Travis K (Mar 3, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> She is a looker. And that red is the true color, nothing photo shopped there. I few people that have been by my place can vouch for that!


Yep she is really pretty, Ryan if you get her to drop a sac let me know so I can get some slings form her.  She aint nice though, I tried to hold her but it wasn't something she was very interested in doing.


----------



## Thrasher (Mar 3, 2008)

I vouch for that

Heres mine newly shed.








Talkenlate04 said:


> She is a looker. And that red is the true color, nothing photo shopped there. I few people that have been by my place can vouch for that!


----------



## bluegootty (Mar 3, 2008)

nice!!!!anyone got a mature male????anyone????


----------



## OldHag (Mar 3, 2008)

bluegootty said:


> nice!!!!anyone got a mature male????anyone????


OO OO me too! My girl has been pining away for a few years waiting for a man.


----------



## gambite (Mar 3, 2008)

My first thought was a hybrid, but maybe you just got a weird colored one. Either way, I like it!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 3, 2008)

gambite said:


> My first thought was a hybrid, but maybe you just got a weird colored one. Either way, I like it!


And what exactly made you think that? Nothing about that little guy says anything other then boehmei.


----------



## bluegootty (Mar 3, 2008)

he might have a ugly one and he's hating on that young boehmei...lol jk...again any male people..mature one????


----------



## gambite (Mar 3, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> And what exactly made you think that? Nothing about that little guy says anything other then boehmei.


I have never seen a triangle that dark in a boehmi though. Mine is almost the exact same size, and its carapace has some black in it, but nothing near that dark. All of the pics I have seen of them, including the ones posted in here, are the same. The knees are also very bright, but I guess thats not too uncommon. I probably just have a pale one. Overall, the coloring seemed...off. 

Of course, this is all just what came to my mind, and I would trust you guys' judgment over mine.


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 4, 2008)

There was some MM's is the F/S's today I think...  I don't know that status now tho...


----------

